# Real-life bolter



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Apparently the U.S. military is not too far off from fielding bolters. Check it out. At about 4:30 is when they start talking about the special shotgun round for the almost recoilless automatic shotgun. It basically shoots miniature fin-stabilized grenades that arm as they leave the barrel and explode on impact.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Very cool. But, how likely do you think it will be for the world's armed forces to stock them and have these shotguns widely issued to combat patrols? I imagine the weight alone would be an obstacle, especially when one considers that the M16-A2 and other like weapons were designed to be light enough that they would not be considered a hindrance on troop movement.

I can definitely see these weapons attacked to light vehicles...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I want one!

Seriously that weapon opens up a whole new era of FIBUA combat.



> I imagine the weight alone would be an obstacle, especially when one considers that the M16-A2 and other like weapons were designed to be light enough that they would not be considered a hindrance on troop movement.


Would it weigh more than a GPMG with 400 belt 7.62 rounds? Brith Squaddies still carry these things around Afghanistan, although they are being replaced by the Minimi.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Intresting, and i think it is planed to be phased in.
although there is also rocket powered bullets that where used in vietnam, although small in quantity and manufacturing defects of the bullets led to inacuacies...forget what they where called though.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

ill stick to my knife assassin style


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

there have been rocket-propelled rounds around for quite some time...google 'gyrojet.'
but this is certainly a step in the 'bolter' direction...the only problem i can see with the weapon is its weight, but that is only because of the robust design.
cant wait to get my hands on one...maybe they'll let me carry one around in my Paladin...for close encounters


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> Would it weigh more than a GPMG with 400 belt 7.62 rounds? Brith Squaddies still carry these things around Afghanistan, although they are being replaced by the Minimi.


Only 400? You lucky bastards. Issue for US troops with machine guns is 600.
That's why my knees are toast, frankly.


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

an amazing weapon but

still dosnt beat good old nukes! screw a nuclear winter!


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

You think it's worth mounting on a humvee over a MG for city warfare?


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

this seems to me to be closer to what a bolter can do
http://www.hkd-usa.com/HKWebText/detailProd/2003/131/4/17

and the specks seem to be around what i would expect a bolter to be cappable of, especialy the 32 round clip


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

40rending said:


> this seems to me to be closer to what a bolter can do
> http://www.hkd-usa.com/HKWebText/detailProd/2003/131/4/17
> 
> and the specks seem to be around what i would expect a bolter to be cappable of, especialy the 32 round clip


Yeah, but that's tripod-mounted, like previous dooper cannons. The AA-12 is handheld and nearly recoilless.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats a pretty powerful gun. But to be honest with you, the XMS assault rifle will probably over take it. I can't see it being phased into regular troop platoons for sometime.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

that looks so awesome! especially the bit where they guy was demonstrating the mini grenade cartridge...


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> Thats a pretty powerful gun. But to be honest with you, the XMS assault rifle will probably over take it. I can't see it being phased into regular troop platoons for sometime.


is that the green gun ?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Is there anything cooler than a drum-fed AUTO shotgun?

Oh, a drum-fed auto _grenade launching_ shotgun.

-Dirge


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mad King George said:


> is that the green gun ?


No. It's a futuristic assault rifle thats in Ghost Recon Advanced warfighter (and DOES exist)


----------



## Cpl Kendall (Feb 19, 2008)

Culler said:


> You think it's worth mounting on a humvee over a MG for city warfare?


No, if it's only advantage over a regular shotgun is that it can fire explosive rounds there is already the MK19 to do that and over a greater range with more explosive payload. And the MK19 can fire canister rounds with again a greater payload than a twelve gauge.


----------



## Battle BrotherVII (Jun 20, 2009)

That.is.fucking.a


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Most of those weapons are sapport weapons, as such not so much bolters as a special weapon to upgrade a squad.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As for its bolteryness, sure in its implementation it's a special upgrade weapon, but in what it actually *is* and what it *does* it is basically a boltgun (12 gauge is .72 caliber, bolters are .75, pretty close).

It is, for all intents and purposes, a proto-bolter.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

aey, it is, and I WANNA PLAY!!!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

mmmm me want!


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Pretty awesome but i'm more surprised at the fact guns are still advancing in all fields. I thought we had hit a bit of a brick wall with guns but now i sort of realise they are only getting better.


----------

